# Glaminar



## LittleDevil (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone on here had ever heard of Kandee Johnson the makeup artist? She does awesome videos on youtube and she also has her own blog. She's doing a makeup class in Pasadena the same weekend as IMATS. I am absolutely thrilled! I will be going to IMATS on Sat. and then taking her classes on Sunday. Just thought i'd let people know who didnt already. Her classes are SUPER affordable. I absolutely can not wait for the 25th to roll around. If anyone wants to check out her seminar site its: glaminar.com  Google her and you can also find her blog thats amazing as well. Hope to maybe see some of you at IMATS as well as the seminars!

Nikki


----------

